# Illegale Strecke im Kölner Stadtwald abgerissen...



## Hillcruiser (10. November 2017)

gerade zufällig im Netz gefunden:
https://www.express.de/koeln/koelne...x-strecke---und-reisst-sie-gleich-ab-28822748

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/politik-und-verwaltung/presse/illegale-bmx-strecke-im-stadtwald-entdeckt


----------



## PORTEX77 (10. November 2017)

Ja sch.....!
Da hat sich ja jemand richtig Mühe gegeben!
Aber das das jetzt erst aufgefallen ist?Steht ja bestimmt nicht erst seit gestern da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. November 2017)

Shit.

Das ist der aktuell schönste Spot 

Habe aber schon befürchtet, dass der neueste Bau zu unerwünschter Aufmerksamkeit führt (Wallride), da zu gut sichtbar...

Wo dort Bäume geschädigt werden sollen, ist mir allerdings rätselhaft.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

Echt arm wiedermal die deutsche Bürokratie


----------



## opalmatsch (10. November 2017)

Da verstecken sich wieder ein paar Verwaltung Menschen hinter ihren Paragraphen!!!
Ich habe die Strecke auch regelmäßig genutzt ..... und mit meinem Sohn viel Spaß gehabt!

Ich könnte kotzen über so viel Dummheit ..... da gestalten ein paar junge Leute ihre Freizeit sinnvoll
Investierten Geld in eine gutgebaute Strecke .... und die Stadt Köln hat mit meinem Steuergeld nicht besseres zu tun als
Diese wieder abreißen zu lassen!
Ist doch zum kotzen !!!

Darüberhinaus kann ich die Argumentation nicht wirklich folgen ..... es wurde kein einziger Nagel in einen Baum genagelt
Auch nichts abgesägt oder so! Wieso schadet das dann den Baum ..... bullshit!???
Müll wurde in einer Mülltüte gesammelt .... sauberer geht es nicht!
Wenn ich jede Woche zum biken mit meinem Auto nach Winterberg fahren muss dann schadetet dass den Bäumen!!!!!!!

Und mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht ist doch auch komisch ..... von einer Rampe geht doch keine Gefahr aus?
Nur wenn ich drüber fahre .... zwingt mich doch keiner ....... dann müsste ich jeden Baum absägen da Kinder drauf klettern könnten und Runterfallen könnten ???

Werde morgen mal hinfahren und schauen ob schon alles weg ist ..... warum können die uns nicht mal ne Fläche zuweisen wo das ann nicht mehr illegal ist!
Jeder Fußballverein hat seinen Fußballplatz ......... ich als Biker will auch mein Hobby ausüben!
Sorry das ich mich hier mal so ausgekotzt habe ..... aber mir stinkt es langsam!


----------



## C64 (10. November 2017)

@opalmatsch Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu!

Die Begründungen, dass Bäume geschädigt werden könnten und Sicherheitsdbedenken bestehen,
sind angesichts des Kahlschlags auf der Bonner Straße und der katastrophalen Infrastruktur
für Fahrradfahrer hier in Köln der reinste Hohn!


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2017)

Ist traurig, aber..



opalmatsch schrieb:


> Da verstecken sich wieder ein paar Verwaltung Menschen hinter ihren Paragraphen!!!



Ist ja schön für dich, das du in deinem Job schlampig arbeiten kannst und dafür keine Konsequenzen fürchten musst. Dummerweise kann das der Verwaltungsmensch nicht. Wenn er von sowas Kenntnis hat, kann er nicht pfeifend weglaufen und so tun als hätte er nichts gewußt.

Es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen Bäumen und künstlichen Bauten. Stell doch einen Wallride auf dein Grundstück und warte bis sich der Erste seine Knochen bricht. Viel Spaß wenn sich die Krankenversicherung bei dir die Behandlungskosten wiederholt.

Dummheit ist auf fremden Grund sowas aufzubauen, Geld zu investieren und sich dann beschweren, das es wieder abgerissen wird.

Dummerweise ist das hier in Deutschland schwierig solche Anlagen genehmigt zu bekommen.

Probiere doch selber sowas legal auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Edged (10. November 2017)

opalmatsch schrieb:


> ---
> Ich habe die Strecke auch regelmäßig genutzt ..... und mit meinem Sohn viel Spaß gehabt!
> ---


Uniklinik ist ja direkt nebenan. Kann also nix passieren. Und die Stadt zahlt dann auch das Doppelzimmer. Weil sie haben ja versäumt die Anlage rechtzeitig zu entsorgen. ^^


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. November 2017)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist ja schön für dich, das du in deinem Job schlampig arbeiten kannst und dafür keine Konsequenzen fürchten musst. Dummerweise kann das der Verwaltungsmensch nicht.



Also wenn schomal jemand fürs scheissebauen nicht belangt werden kann, dann wohl die Verwaltungsmenschen.
Es werden regelmässig Budgets überzogen;Baufehler und Missplanungen vollbracht ( siehe Flughafen Berlin, Stuttgart 21, Burg Vogelsang usw.usw. ) und was passiert ? Nöscht ! Also ich kann dir sagen wenn du selbst in einem sehr großen Unternehmen wie ich arbeitest und dermassen mit den Kosten übers Ziel hinausschiesst dann hat man auf jeden Fall mit Konsequenzenzu rechnen. VomKrauter rede ich da noch gar nicht der Tritt einen wahrscheinlich gleich an der Türe raus.

Und was das wegschauen angeht: Am Neumarkt und Ebertplatz wo die ganzen Junkies rumlaufen da wird weggeschaut !

Ist halt bei den Behörden auch so ... die gehen auch den Weg des geringsten Wiederstands. Ist halt einfacher nen Bagger zu bestellen und den kram abzureissen statt mal paar fiese Typen dingfest zu machen


----------



## Edged (10. November 2017)

Eifeler Logik. 
Fragt sich: Wer war zuerst da? Gustav oder Gasthof?


----------



## opalmatsch (10. November 2017)

........ die Verwaltung in Köln pennt doch in allen Bereichen .... aber bei so was müssen sie aber sowas
Von sofort reagieren ...... ist ja Gefahr in Verzug ..... lächerlich!!!

Verkehrssicherheit wir immer vorgeschoben wenn nichts anderes mehr zieht!

Ich kann doch auch nicht die Stadt verklagen wenn ich auf einer Wiese Fußballspiele
und mir die Knochen breche oder? Dann müsste das auch verboten werden? Und wie viele
Fußballplatz gibt es im öffentlichen Bereichen?

Ich kann den Leuten doch nicht jedes Lebens Risiko nehmen. Wird doch keiner gezwungen
Über ne Rampe zu fahren!

Bei unserem Sport fehlt einfach die Lobby!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordstadt (10. November 2017)

Schade um den Abriss - auch wenn Ich für so Luftnummern mittlerweile zu alt bin. Aber alt genug mich zu erinnern, das vor ca. 15 Jahren der vorherige Spot an der gleichen Stelle auch schon mal Platt gemacht wurde. Hatte mich schon gewundert, das dort wieder so etwas großes gebaut wurde und es nur eine Frage der Zeit wäre bis das wieder Platt gemacht würde. 

Trotzdem Schade!


----------



## Komodo3000 (11. November 2017)

Schutzgebiet - dass ich nicht lache. Für König Fußball wird nach Belieben natürlich unkompliziert (Erweiterungs-) Fläche im Grüngürtel bereitgestellt. Zum Kotzen!


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2017)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Schutzgebiet - dass ich nicht lache. Für König Fußball wird nach Belieben natürlich unkompliziert (Erweiterungs-) Fläche im Grüngürtel bereitgestellt. Zum Kotzen!


Ja gerade unter dem Aspekt ist das einfach nur zum Ko...en


----------



## ofi (12. November 2017)

Komischerweise wurde an der Luxemburger direkt neben dem abgerissen Spot ein Reitweg mit Hindernissen gebaut und etliche Bäume gefällt. Einen Reiter hab ich da aber noch nie gesehen


----------



## nordstadt (12. November 2017)

ofi schrieb:


> Komischerweise wurde an der Luxemburger direkt neben dem abgerissen Spot ein Reitweg mit Hindernissen gebaut und etliche Bäume gefällt. Einen Reiter hab ich da aber noch nie gesehen



Der Reitweg wurde da nicht gebaut sondern nur mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht da die Stadt dort auch nichts unternimmt. Und er gehört wenn da Sprünge eingebaut sind mit zur Jagdstrecke, die einmal im Jahr zur Schleppjagd genutzt wird.

Aber auch nur in privater Initative mit Erlaubnis der Stadt.


----------



## Rivadelmud (26. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten erstmal.
Habe heute erst die vollendeten Tatsachen und das komplette Ausmaß gesehen. Sehr sehr Schade.
Fahre gerade wieder zwei Jahre MTB und habe an dem "Wallridespot" meine neuen Sprungerfahrungen gemacht, ausgebaut und gefeiert.
Auch mein Sohn hat sich dort an die Materie rangetastet.
Der Spot wurde sehr gut angenommen und es war teilweise echt voll da. Der Bedarf ist da. An wenn wendet man sich, wenn man etwas legales einfordern möchte? Sportamt?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZiviSeal (28. Dezember 2017)

Das Sportamt wäre sicherlich nicht falsch. Vielleicht lassen sich noch mehr Leute finden um gemeinsam anzufragen, als Gruppe/Verein/Initiative kann man sein Anliegen mit mehr Gewicht vortragen. Dummerweise sieht die Stadt keinen Bedarf wenn "wilde" Anlagen abgerissen, angelegt und wieder abgerissen werden.


----------



## opalmatsch (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Rivadelmud,

Ich habe auch meinen Spaß an der Strecke mit meinem Sohn gehabt.
War heute auch mal da .... da hat die Stadt ja ganze Arbeit geleistet! Jetzt sieht's richtig scheiße aus!

Ich hab auch schon darüber nach gedacht wo man bei der Stadt nachfragen kann ob man so eine "Übungsstrecke" nicht legal irgendwo im Grüngürtel bauen darf. Bin aber bisher nicht weitergekommen wer für so ein Anliegen zuständig ist!  

Ich denke auch,  dass der Bedarf da ist .... nur hat unser Sport keine große Lobby.
Vielleicht Brauchte es wirklich einer Gruppe /Verein / Initiative wie Ziviseal schreibt!
 Ich finde den Gedanken nicht schlecht!


----------



## sun909 (31. Dezember 2017)

Grüngürtel=Naturschutzgebiet...

Wenn du nicht FC Köln heißt, ist da nix zu holen.

Grüße 
C.

PS: DIMB ist der deutschlandweite Mountainbikeverband, der sich für freies Betretungsrecht (und somit Befahrung für MTBler erlaubt) einsetzt, Jahresbeitrag etwas über 20€


----------



## Edged (31. Dezember 2017)

Nennt euch 'Karneval'.
Dann geht in Köln alles ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2018)

Etwas ähnliches passiert zur Zeit in der Eifel auch ....es gibt in der nähe einen kleinen Spot "KüppersKuhle" genannt.
Das ganze befindet sich am Rande eines Truppenübungsplatzes, Sportplatz und Siedlungsrandes und es gibt ihn sicherlich schon 25 Jahre. 
Da habe ich als Schulkind schon rumgehangen.

Jetzt haben Vertreter der Bundeswehr, des Forstes und die Ortsvorsteherin beschlossen das die Strecke rückgebaut wird.
Die "Erdbewegungen" haben ein nicht mehr duldbares ausmaß angenommen, es wurden Holzelemente in die Erde eingefügt und der Boden sei mit Plastikmüll kontaminiert.

Dazu sollte man wissen das im gesamten Truppenübungsplatz wahrscheinlich noch mehrer Kilos an Plastikmüll liegt,man hat dort Jahrzehntelang mit Platzmunition geübt, dazu ist diese "KüppersKuhle" eine ehemalige Abraumhalde die später als Müllkippe genutzt wurde. Bezüglich der Erdbewegungen muss sich die BW mal selber an die Nase fassen ... die Üben dort oben schon ein paar Jahre mit diesem neuen LKW und graben das ganze Gelände um.

Aber das allerschlimmste ist das in die Strecke mit Bäumen zugelegt werden soll.  Da fragt man sich schon wer jetzt den größeren Schaden anrichtet...die paar Kids die mit ihren Klappstpaten massive Erdbewegungen von 0,5m³ errichtet haben oder die Holzköppe die jetzt extra viele Bäume fällen lassen nur um den Kids den Spass zu verderben.

Was für ein armes Deutschland


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Etwas ähnliches passiert zur Zeit in der Eifel auch ....es gibt in der nähe einen kleinen Spot "KüppersKuhle" genannt.
> Das ganze befindet sich am Rande eines Truppenübungsplatzes, Sportplatz und Siedlungsrandes und es gibt ihn sicherlich schon 25 Jahre.
> Da habe ich als Schulkind schon rumgehangen.
> 
> ...


Solche wi....er...


----------



## xyzHero (1. Januar 2018)

In unserer Region war es mal ähnlich, Trails wurde zugeworfen, abgerissen etc.
Wir mussten einen langen Atem beweisen und es wurde für jeden Trail der abgerissen wurde direkt zwei neue Trails errichtet.
Nach mehreren Jahren hat die andere Seite dann aufgegeben und es gibt nun ein Gentleman's Agreement zwischen Forst und MTB Community.
Die Trails werden nicht mehr kaputt gemacht, dafür wird gibt es aber auch (kaum) keinen weiteren Wildwuchs mehr.

Und nein, ein offizieller Park ist aus meiner Sicht keine Alternative. Die die ich kenne (Freiburg, Mainz, Boppard, Sasbachwalde, Bad Ems, Mehring) machen ohne Frage Spaß, wirken aber, wohl aufgrund der Auflagen, sehr synthetisch. Das ist nicht das was ich unter MTB verstehe. 




on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist traurig, aber..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Edged schrieb:


> Uniklinik ist ja direkt nebenan. Kann also nix passieren. Und die Stadt zahlt dann auch das Doppelzimmer. Weil sie haben ja versäumt die Anlage rechtzeitig zu entsorgen. ^^



Nur weil das der Status Quo ist, muss man es doch nicht akzeptieren?! Ist es ein Naturgesetz, dass der Grundbesitzer für solche Unfälle haften muss? Warum darf solches Gelände überhaupt von Jemandem besessen werden und gehört nicht der Allgemeinheit?


----------



## Edged (1. Januar 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> ... darf solches Gelände überhaupt von Jemandem besessen werden und gehört nicht der Allgemeinheit?


In der Unkenntnis die hier spricht, bekomme ich Angst vor evtl. Neuwahlen ...


----------



## xyzHero (1. Januar 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> In der Unkenntnis die hier spricht, bekomme ich Angst vor evtl. Neuwahlen ...



Du hast ja nur einen Teil aus meiner Beitrag aufgegriffen, daher beziehe ich mich auch nur darauf. 

Ich lerne gerne dazu. Was ist aus deiner Sicht der Vorteil von Privatwald im Vergleich zu Staatsanwalt oder Körperschaftswald? 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## skaster (1. Januar 2018)

Was ist deiner Sicht nach der Vorteil eines privaten Rades gegenüber eines staatlichen Rades? Wäre es nicht viel besser wenn jeder Depp dein Rad benutzen und nach seinen Wünschen umgestalten könnte?
Nur weil es Staatswald heisst, bedeutet es nicht, dass jeder drin rumbuddeln darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Nur weil das der Status Quo ist, muss man es doch nicht akzeptieren?! Ist es ein Naturgesetz, dass der Grundbesitzer für solche Unfälle haften muss? Warum darf solches Gelände überhaupt von Jemandem besessen werden und gehört nicht der Allgemeinheit?



Unabhängig davon wem jetz das betreffende Areal gehört haftet immer der Eigentümer ( ob das jetzt der Staat oder Privatperson ist sei mal dahingestellt ) für a-typische Gefahren. d.h. für herabfallende Äste, Baumwerk auf dem Boden usw. kann man ihn nicht haftbar machen, wohl aber wenn er baulich etwas auf seinem Grund und Boden errichtet. z.B. ein brückenbauwerk über einen Bach ... Sprungschanzen etc.
Da hat er dann die Verkehrsicherungspflicht für. Wenn man jetz eine solche Strecke "legalisieren" wollen würde müsste man jemanden anderes in die Haftung für eine solche Strecke nehmen ( Privatperson, Verein ... usw. ) denn der Eigentümer wird für sowas nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Der "Betreiber" der Strecke haftet dann auch nur für die Verkehrsicherungspflicht der Strecke. d.h. für den korrekten Aufbau von z.B. einem table, double, drop, anlieger usw usw .... er haftet nicht wenn jemand in totaler Selbstüberschätzung meint er müssen den neuen Rekord im weitfliegen brechen und bricht sich selber was.

So ich hoffe ich habe das damals richtig behalten ...


----------



## xyzHero (2. Januar 2018)

skaster schrieb:


> Was ist deiner Sicht nach der Vorteil eines privaten Rades gegenüber eines staatlichen Rades? Wäre es nicht viel besser wenn jeder Depp dein Rad benutzen und nach seinen Wünschen umgestalten könnte?
> Nur weil es Staatswald heisst, bedeutet es nicht, dass jeder drin rumbuddeln darf.



Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich  
Es gibt Sachen, da könnte man über die Definition von Besitz diskutieren. Land, Luft und Trinkwasser wären aus meiner Sicht solche Dinge. 



schraeg schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon wem jetz das betreffende Areal gehört haftet immer der Eigentümer ( ob das jetzt der Staat oder Privatperson ist sei mal dahingestellt ) für a-typische Gefahren. d.h. für herabfallende Äste, Baumwerk auf dem Boden usw. kann man ihn nicht haftbar machen, wohl aber wenn er baulich etwas auf seinem Grund und Boden errichtet. z.B. ein brückenbauwerk über einen Bach ... Sprungschanzen etc.
> Da hat er dann die Verkehrsicherungspflicht für. Wenn man jetz eine solche Strecke "legalisieren" wollen würde müsste man jemanden anderes in die Haftung für eine solche Strecke nehmen ( Privatperson, Verein ... usw. ) denn der Eigentümer wird für sowas nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen wollen. Der "Betreiber" der Strecke haftet dann auch nur für die Verkehrsicherungspflicht der Strecke. d.h. für den korrekten Aufbau von z.B. einem table, double, drop, anlieger usw usw .... er haftet nicht wenn jemand in totaler Selbstüberschätzung meint er müssen den neuen Rekord im weitfliegen brechen und bricht sich selber was.
> 
> So ich hoffe ich habe das damals richtig behalten ...



Ja, das ist aktuell so. Aber die Frage ist, ob es auch so sein muss? Gesetzte könnte man ja auch ändern. 
Ich bin da wie in vielen Bereichen für den Liberalen Ansatz (nicht verwechseln mit wirtschaftsliberal ) der Eigenverantwortung. 
Solange Niemand aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen eine Strecke errichtet, warum sollte er dafür verantwortlich/haftbar gemacht werden? 
Das erstickt doch Engagement anstatt es zu fördern. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Edged (2. Januar 2018)

Warst letzten Sommer sicher auch in Hamburg, du Held ...


----------



## xyzHero (2. Januar 2018)

Und du bist der Meinung, dass du durch solch konstruktive Beiträge ein leuchtendes Vorbild für alle Wähler darstellst? 
Egal, ich bin hier dann raus. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Trekki (4. Januar 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Solange Niemand aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen eine Strecke errichtet, warum sollte er dafür verantwortlich/haftbar gemacht werden?


xzyHero, Du liest zwar nicht mehr mit aber hier sehe ich einen Wiederspruch: Verantwortung ist immer eine Folge einer Handlung. Dies ist "so", es hat nichts mit irgend welchen Gesetzen zu tuen.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. Januar 2018)

Die Kölner machen einen immer so auf tolerant und weltoffen, dabei zeigt das Verhalten der Stadt die Wirklichkeit, das man eben nicht an die Mountainbiker denkt. Csd ist okey aber Biken im Wald ist es nicht .. Dabei zitiere ich die hochintellektuelle Frau Reker "Eine Armlänge und man kommt auch durch."
Übergriffe gegen Frauen sind in Ordnung aber biken nicht..


----------



## Sascha_MTB (4. Januar 2018)

Und was macht man jetzt als Biker in Köln? Die Feierabendrunde ist damit definitiv gestorben...
Vllt könnte man mit der Stadt oder Ordnungsamt oder Sportamt oder whatever ein Sondernutzungsrecht für bestimmte Bereiche erwirken, wenn die Community nur groß genug ist...


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (4. Januar 2018)

Ich wage mal die völlig abstruse Theorie aufzustellen, dass die Stadt Köln nichts gegen Biker hat, sondern sich einfach gegen evtl. rechtliche Folgen absichern möchte.
Wen wundert es auch, muss man ja nur mal im Forum querlesen, wegen was für Jämmerlichkeiten bereits der Anwalt eingeschaltet wird. Da wundert es jedenfalls mich nicht, warum man dann so handelt.
Eigenverantwortung? Fehlanzeige, Schuld sind doch mittlerweile immer die anderen. Eine möglicherweise verletzte Person muss ja noch nichtmal selbst klagen, es reicht wenn das die Kasse übernimmt.


----------



## ZiviSeal (5. Januar 2018)

bikecruiser666 schrieb:


> Die Kölner machen einen immer so auf tolerant und weltoffen, dabei zeigt das Verhalten der Stadt die Wirklichkeit, das man eben nicht an die Mountainbiker denkt. Csd ist okey aber Biken im Wald ist es nicht .. Dabei zitiere ich die hochintellektuelle Frau Reker "Eine Armlänge und man kommt auch durch."
> Übergriffe gegen Frauen sind in Ordnung aber biken nicht..


In Köln ist noch mehr in Schräglage. Schwer ist es in den Wäldern halt weil praktisch jeder Wald ein Landschaftsschutz Gebiet ist.



Sascha_MTB schrieb:


> Und was macht man jetzt als Biker in Köln? Die Feierabendrunde ist damit definitiv gestorben...
> Vllt könnte man mit der Stadt oder Ordnungsamt oder Sportamt oder whatever ein Sondernutzungsrecht für bestimmte Bereiche erwirken, wenn die Community nur groß genug ist...


Kommt drauf an, wo man in Köln wohnt. Ich habe den Dünnwalder Wald in der Nähe, da kann ich schon meinen Spaß haben. Oder einen Abstecher ins Bergische wagen. Das Thema mit der großen Community habe ich schon angesprochen. Ich denke tatsächlich das eine Mitgliedschaft beim DIMB und entsprechendem Engagement etwas bewegen kann.
Ich will keine Werbung für den DIMB machen, bin selbst kein Mitglied, da gibt es Leute die sicher Erfahrung damit haben wie man sich mit Behörden auseinandersetzt. Darüber hinaus ist es nicht verkehrt weitere Biker mit ins Boot zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2018)

ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Ich will keine Werbung für den DIMB machen, bin selbst kein Mitglied, da gibt es Leute die sicher Erfahrung damit haben wie man sich mit Behörden auseinandersetzt. Darüber hinaus ist es nicht verkehrt weitere Biker mit ins Boot zu holen.



Ändere es und gehe mit guten Beispiel voran...


----------



## Sascha_MTB (5. Januar 2018)

Überlege ich tatsächlich auch gerade...
Wohne leider komplett entgegen gesetzt in der Nähe der abgerissenen Spots... Ins Bergische bräuchte ich ohne Auto ne Stunde...


----------



## ZiviSeal (5. Januar 2018)

Überlegt und umgesetzt, der DIMB hat ein neues Mitglied. Naja, Köln ist nicht unbedingt der Mountain Bike Spot.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2018)

ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Überlegt und umgesetzt, der DIMB hat ein neues Mitglied. Naja, Köln ist nicht unbedingt der Mountain Bike Spot.


aumen:


----------



## Deleted 289649 (5. Januar 2018)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Ich wage mal die völlig abstruse Theorie aufzustellen, dass die Stadt Köln nichts gegen Biker hat, sondern sich einfach gegen evtl. rechtliche Folgen absichern möchte.
> Wen wundert es auch, muss man ja nur mal im Forum querlesen, wegen was für Jämmerlichkeiten bereits der Anwalt eingeschaltet wird. Da wundert es jedenfalls mich nicht, warum man dann so handelt.
> Eigenverantwortung? Fehlanzeige, Schuld sind doch mittlerweile immer die anderen. Eine möglicherweise verletzte Person muss ja noch nichtmal selbst klagen, es reicht wenn das die Kasse übernimmt.


Es ist einfach sich vorzustellen wenn Rennradfahrer mit ihren gravelbikes Hipster jagen auf ihren Ficksies



ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Überlegt und umgesetzt, der DIMB hat ein neues Mitglied. Naja, Köln ist nicht unbedingt der Mountain Bike Spot.


et is hald flach


----------



## Ovibos (10. Januar 2018)

Sascha_MTB schrieb:


> Und was macht man jetzt als Biker in Köln? Die Feierabendrunde ist damit definitiv gestorben...
> Vllt könnte man mit der Stadt oder Ordnungsamt oder Sportamt oder whatever ein Sondernutzungsrecht für bestimmte Bereiche erwirken, wenn die Community nur groß genug ist...



Also, *im Prinzip* ist die Sache ziemlich einfach:

*Verein* gründen! Nochmals: *VEREIN* gründen!!! Oder einem beitreten ...

Sachkunde erwerben und *Konzept* erstellen. DIMB hilft! Lesen hilft. 

An die Stadt herantreten
*Vertrag* über die Nutzung des Geländes aushandeln
*Trägerschaft* und damit die auch die *Verantwortung* und *Verkehrssicherungspflicht* für eine "Öffentliche Sportanlage", z. B. "Dirtspot im Stadtwald" übernehmen.
Nur so geht's! Aber dann geht's meistens auch. Die allererste Adresse wäre für mich übrigens diese hier http://www.ssbk.de/home.html

Ich arbeite in der Nähe des fraglichen "Spots". Ich bin aber ganz anderenorts gerade mit so etwas befasst, und wundere mich nur noch, wie offen die Türen teilweise sind, die man bei Politik und Behörden einrennt. Das muss in K natürlich nicht genau so sein. Aber die rechtlichen Grundlagen und deren Handhabung sind in ganz D ziemlich ähnlich.

Ganz allgemein: Es geht halt in D nicht, dass auf öffentlich zugänglichem Grund irgendwas passiert oder existiert, wofür am Ende niemand die Verantwortung hat. Bzw., dass jemand die Verantwortung hat, aber nicht auffindbar ist. Deshalb ist der Verein so wichtig! Da gibt's 'ne Adresse und einen namentlich bekannten Vorstand, der am Ende die Verantwortung für das Projekt übernehmen muss.

Sowas ist aber alles handhabbar und z.B. der Landessportbund bietet für solche Projekte und die daran Beteiligten günstige Versicherungen an.

Sportlichst, Ovibos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ovibos (10. Januar 2018)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> (....)
> Eigenverantwortung? Fehlanzeige, Schuld sind doch mittlerweile immer die anderen. Eine möglicherweise verletzte Person muss ja noch nichtmal selbst klagen, es reicht wenn das die Kasse übernimmt.



"Eigenverantwortung" heißt u.a., dass man sich überhaupt bewusst dafür entscheiden kann, genau diese Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Das tust du z. B. eindeutig dann, wenn du im Schwimbad auf den 10 m-Turm steigst und 'runter springst. Für die Konsequenzen bist du verantwortlich. Für den einwandfreien Zustand des Schwimmbads und des Sprungturms ist es aber der Betreiber. Verletzt du dich beim Sprung, zahlt die Kasse. Rutscht du beim 'raufsteigen ab, und die Leiter war nicht einwandfrei, zahlt die Kasse und holt sich das Geld beim Betreiber wieder. Soweit sinnvoll, oder nicht?

Und genau diese Verantwortlichkeiten sind bei wilden Spots nicht geklärt. Versemmelst du den Sprung, liegt die Sache wie im Schwimmbad in deiner Verantwortung. Kracht der Northshore zusammen, sieht's halt anders aus. Fliegst du im Trailpark über den Anlieger, und bist vorher vom Betreiber über die Gefahren und die Bedeutung des Fahrkönnenns und angemessener Geschwindigkeit aufgeklärt worden (Beschilderung, Flyer, ...), dann greift eben wieder die Eigenverantwortlichkeit.

"Eigenverantwortung? Fehlanzeige, (...)" stimmt IMHO also so nicht so ganz.

Sorry, Leute: Konnte nur ein bisschen hoffentlich konstruktiven Senf aus meiner Erfahrung dazu geben. Bin aus Zeit- und Resourcengründen wieder raus. Ich kannte den Spot halt auch, und find's gleichfalls schade drum.


Gruß, Ovibos


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (10. Januar 2018)

Ovibos schrieb:


> "Eigenverantwortung" heißt u.a., dass man sich überhaupt bewusst dafür entscheiden kann, genau diese Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Das tust du z. B. eindeutig dann, wenn du im Schwimbad auf den 10 m-Turm steigst und 'runter springst. Für die Konsequenzen bist du verantwortlich. Für den einwandfreien Zustand des Schwimmbads und des Sprungturms ist es aber der Betreiber. Verletzt du dich beim Sprung, zahlt die Kasse. Rutscht du beim 'raufsteigen ab, und die Leiter war nicht einwandfrei, zahlt die Kasse und holt sich das Geld beim Betreiber wieder. Soweit sinnvoll, oder nicht?
> 
> Und genau diese Verantwortlichkeiten sind bei wilden Spots nicht geklärt. Versemmelst du den Sprung, liegt die Sache wie im Schwimmbad in deiner Verantwortung. Kracht der Northshore zusammen, sieht's halt anders aus. Fliegst du im Trailpark über den Anlieger, und bist vorher vom Betreiber über die Gefahren und die Bedeutung des Fahrkönnenns und angemessener Geschwindigkeit aufgeklärt worden (Beschilderung, Flyer, ...), dann greift eben wieder die Eigenverantwortlichkeit.
> 
> ...


Soweit ist mir das auch klar, trotzdem wird im Fall der Fälle mit tödlicher Sicherheit versucht anderen die Schuld zuzuweisen.


----------



## Ovibos (11. Januar 2018)

Ich hatte zwar eigentlich gesagt, aber jetzt kommt doch noch ein Löffel Senf ...

'tschuldigung 

Guckt euch mal dieses Projekt hier an: http://www.iserlohn.de/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen-der-stadt/einzelansicht/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=8600

Das ist m.E. doch ziemlich nah an dem, was im Stadtwald *von der Stadt abgeräumt *worden ist. In Iserlohn/Letmathe wird's dagegen *durch die Stadt gebaut!
*
Das Ganze wird durch weitere wirklich sinnvolle Maßnahmen begleitet https://www.iserlohn.de/leben-in-is...arbeit-jugendfoerderung/bikestation-letmathe/. Und außerdem soll ein Trailnetz erstellt und ausgewiesen werden, dass den "Bikepark" (Dirt, Pump) berührt, bzw. einbindet. Klar, die Geographie ist eine völlig andere.

Andererseits: Es gehört nicht so viel Phantasie dazu, sich im Kölner Stadtwald eine angelegte, ausgewiesene und interessante CC-Singletrailrunde vorzustellen, die an einer Dirtline vorbei führt. Wie gesagt: Verein, Konzept, usw ...

Auf dem Wege wäre das alles auch in Eigenleistung und mit wenigen öffentlichen Geldern darstellbar, was die Genehmigungsverfahren in der Regel beachtlich vereinfacht. Es *ist* ja schon einmal in Eigenleistung gebaut worden.


'nacht zusammen, Ovibos


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2018)

ZiviSeal schrieb:


> Überlegt und umgesetzt, der DIMB hat ein neues Mitglied. Naja, Köln ist nicht unbedingt der Mountain Bike Spot.



aumen:

Egal ob flach oder in den Bergen, Mitgliedschaft in einer Interessenvertretung kann nicht schaden. egal wie die auch immer heisst.
Aber es gibt statistisch in D ca. 4 Mio. Leute die sich mehr oder weniger mit Mountainbiker beschäftigen.
Man stelle sich vor welch Hebel man hätte würden nur 10% dessen in einer Interssenvertretung wie z.B. der DIMD organisiert sein.
400.000 Mitglieder ... das gäbe Kawumm ! stattdessen sind gerade mal etwas mehr als 70.000 
Das liegt m.M. nach aber auch an der klaren Abgrenzung der einzelnen untersparten. Der Downhiller findet das der CCler ne Weichhupe ist, der CCler denkt das der Downhiller nix in de Beine hat usw. So lange man sich unter der Kappe Mountainbike nicht gemeinsam grün ist so lange lachen sich die Behörden auch kapott über son zerzausten Haufen !


----------



## Deleted 18539 (11. Januar 2018)

Hubi das ist aber auch schwer. Isso wie mit 26" 650B 27,5 + -  29" Fat SemiFat Boost QR9 15 20 142mm 197mm Tapered 1,5" etc etc


----------



## Edged (11. Januar 2018)

26", Hardt., XC und Lycra rulez!
Natürlich mit 1" Steuerrohr. Alles andere ist Pillepalle.


----------



## Lakritzfan (11. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> aumen:
> 
> Egal ob flach oder in den Bergen, Mitgliedschaft in einer Interessenvertretung kann nicht schaden. egal wie die auch immer heisst.
> Aber es gibt statistisch in D ca. 4 Mio. Leute die sich mehr oder weniger mit Mountainbiker beschäftigen.
> ...



Na, da möchte jemand Dumme für einen Vereinsmitgliedsschaft suchen?


----------



## Ovibos (11. Januar 2018)

Edged schrieb:


> 26", Hardt., XC und Lycra rulez!
> Natürlich mit 1" Steuerrohr. Alles andere ist Pillepalle.



Die Lustigen Lindenthaler Lycra-Luder von 2018 e. V. 

So wird das aber nix


----------



## Ovibos (11. Januar 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> Na, da möchte jemand Dumme für einen Vereinsmitgliedsschaft suchen?


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Januar 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> Na, da möchte jemand Dumme für einen Vereinsmitgliedsschaft suchen?


Dumm ist der, der nur konsumiert und sich nicht engagiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lakritzfan (12. Januar 2018)

Total richtig ! Fragt sich für was, wo und wie


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Januar 2018)

Lakritzfan schrieb:


> Na, da möchte jemand Dumme für einen Vereinsmitgliedsschaft suchen?



Habe lediglich dargestellt was wäre wenn ... und wenn das wenn eintreffen würde könnten die Trittbrettfahrer sogar davon profitieren. Super oder ?


----------



## Ovibos (16. Januar 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> aumen:
> 
> Egal ob flach oder in den Bergen, Mitgliedschaft in einer Interessenvertretung kann nicht schaden. egal wie die auch immer heisst.
> Aber es gibt statistisch in D ca. 4 Mio. Leute die sich mehr oder weniger mit Mountainbiker beschäftigen.
> ...



Nein, das ist absolut nicht OT: http://www.zeit.de/2018/03/gesellschaftlicher-zusammenhalt-europa-studie-wir-und-die-anderen
Sportlichst, Ovibos


----------

